# Mckesh Tow Mirrors For Sale



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We sold our truck and trailer so we don't need these tow mirrors anymore. Outside of factory tow mirrors these are the best. $70 including shipping, they have the convex mirrors as well, $160 new.

more info here


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

For anyone looking for tow mirrors, these are the best. And at a great price.


----------



## CentralAir (Mar 2, 2012)

camping479 said:


> We sold our truck and trailer so we don't need these tow mirrors anymore. Outside of factory tow mirrors these are the best. $70 including shipping, they have the convex mirrors as well, $160 new.
> 
> more info here


I can go for $60.
Let me know.


----------



## Snow (Sep 27, 2011)

camping479 you have a pm ..


----------

